# Ma and Pa Kettle



## Rick50 (Jun 4, 2016)

A friend suggested this title and I guess it fits. I sure hope he leavers the car just like this and doesn't try to paint, etc.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2016)

What a beauty!


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice capture, looks like that guy has a serious lot of work ahead.............


----------



## Ysarex (Jun 6, 2016)

Make it B&W and I'm having Grapes of Wrath flash backs.

Joe


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 6, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> Nice capture, looks like that guy has a serious lot of work ahead.............


I sure hope he leaves it as is. It seems it would ruin it to paint, etc.


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 6, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> Make it B&W and I'm having Grapes of Wrath flash backs.
> 
> Joe


----------

